# Symptoms of Cancer?



## augsep14 (Sep 14, 2010)

Hi all, I hope someone can give me some other opinions out there. I have a Golden, she's just 6 years old. July 20th, 2010 I went back to work fulltime, and we also lost our poodle of 20 years. Our Golden went through a shock, losing our dog, as well as me being home all day. So she stopped eating. Then she started sleeping all of the time, didn't want to play ball anymore, nothing. She couldn't even make it around the block for her nightly walk anymore without me dragging her along - I took her to the vet because this didn't change after several weeks. They took blood work, did a chest and abdomen xray and sent me on my way home told me the dog was fine. A week later, she started vomitting, I took her back in and was told she had a fever of 103, and had pyometra (infection in the uterus) and had to have emergency surgery. I was told the uterus was in tact, and the infection was in "pockets" - and that she'd be just fine. That was what was causing her to not eat, be lethargic, etc. Well, the surgery was August 20th, she's still not eating, and they took bloodwork, and said she was fine. They dont know why she isn't eating. But the bloodwork I got a copy of, and googled what things meant, doesn't seem fine. She has a WBC count of 17.02, High - She has high Globulin Levels of 4.6, she has a low RBC of 4.93, she has high monocytes and neutraphils...... everything I google says Cancer. The surgeon said everything looked good on her insides, and he looked around. The chest xray and abdomen xray look good. Her lymph nodes are not swollen, so they tell me not to worry. I've taken her to two different vets, and neither seems worried by the bloodwork results.....
I'm just so afriad it's cancer...
Oh, and one main symptom she has non stop is panting... she has been panting for a month straight and won't stop......
Her gums do look pale to me.... when they had her on IV fluids ,her gums were BRIGHT pink - 
I'm so confused and lost in all of this. I've had to say goodbye to two dogs in less than a years time, and am not ready to say goodbye to a third. 
Anyone have some good advice for me? I've been crying myself to sleep every single night worrying about this. I wake up every hour to reach down to the side of my bed to make sure my dog is still breathing........
I am just looking for others advice on this.....
Thanks in advance...


----------



## Duke's Momma (Mar 1, 2007)

Bless your heart. We lost our Duke in February of this year to canine lymphoma and I know how terrifying the thought of cancer is. I really don't have any words of wisdom for you as Duke showed no symptoms at all to begin with except enlarged nodes.

But, there are many strains of cancer that our pups can get, so hopefully someone will come along and give you some better advice that "I don't know". I pray it truly is nothing and that she is still grieving.

She truly is eating absolutely nothing?!?

Oh, welcome to the board, I'm sorry you found us this way, but glad you are here.


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

I would take her to an oncologist. Are you close to a good specialty hospital? Michigan State?

Something is obviously very wrong and these vet's are not listening to you. I believe the dog's mom/owner know their dog and trust your instincts. You are her advocate.. she needs you to stand up for her.

My boy just died from osteosarcoma. My vet wasn't willing to do anything besides amputate. I found a vet who would try some new treatments that they are doing at the best vet colleges. We only got 6 more weeks but we know we did everything we could.

Sending prayers for you and your dear girl.


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

How are her kidneys? 

I googled pyometra surgery side effects, and I guess even post surgery the bacteria and infections levels could still be high in other organs. As her WBC count is still high, that seems to verify something is going on somewhere. 

If kidney infection, that would explain the vomitting and refusal to eat.


----------



## augsep14 (Sep 14, 2010)

I've tried to feed her ground beef, ground turkey, grilled chicken, boiled chicken, added rice to all of the above. Just 5 days ago.... I got her to eat 1/4 of a can of the wellness core turkey, turkey liver formula. She's eating about 1/4 of a can in the a.m., 1/4 at lunch, and 1/4 at dinner, and that's all she will eat. I've tried everything under the sun to feed her.... I've tried every kind of dry dog food - the local pet food store gave me samples of about 12 different premium dog food. I've also bought a vast array of canned dog food too, she will only eat the wellness core turkey formula. She weighed 94 pounds before the pyo surgery, and then a week after the surgery weighed 85 pounds. Now, she's down to 77 pounds. She has no energy, could be due to not eating though. Her bloodwork concerns me, although like I say, the emergency vet and my normal vet didn't seemed too concerned with them..... I think she's anemic.... she goes back to the vet again on Thursday. I'm just worried sick, and I do mean that literally.... I made myself sick to my stomach today after work.... I just dont want to lose my girl.....


----------



## augsep14 (Sep 14, 2010)

Oh, one more thing....
The emergency vet that did the pyometra surgery said the pyometra surgery would make her all better. He said when he took her uterus out, that it was just pockets of pus, and not completely inflammed. My normal vet doesn't really think she had pyo at all. She hasn't come right out and said it, but I think she thinks she was misdiagnosed. I'm thinking she may be right, because her symptoms are exactly the same as before, as they are now after the surgery. Her surgery was on Thursday the 26th of August..... The vet who saw her on Saturday August 21st said she was fine, and didn't have pyo.... so who knows at this point.
Michigan State is about 2 hours away from me.
How would I get in there????


----------



## augsep14 (Sep 14, 2010)

Oh, and one other thing... she was on 1000 mg of keflex morning and night before and after the surgery, as well as flagyl - also pepcid - I just this past Saturday stopped giving her all of those meds to see if the meds are making her sick to her stomach??? 
She's just sooooo sad......and so is her mommy....


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

augsep14 said:


> Oh, and one other thing... she was on 1000 mg of keflex morning and night before and after the surgery, as well as flagyl - also pepcid - I just this past Saturday stopped giving her all of those meds to see if the meds are making her sick to her stomach???
> She's just sooooo sad......and so is her mommy....


Can I ask where you are nearby - which county? 

It could be somebody might be able to point you in the direction of a good vet. 

You need a referral for MSU. If your vet is unhelpful, I would go to another vet who knows what he/she is doing. I can't imagine how you can take the uterus out and not know whether or not something was wrong with it! <- ETA, now I'm confused as I reread. One vet said that the uterus had pockets of pus and the other vet doesn't think that was pyometra?


----------



## augsep14 (Sep 14, 2010)

Yes, the emergency vet on Saturday said it was DEFINITELY NOT pyometra..... I took her back in the following Thursday to the same emergency vet, the only emergency vet in our entire area who takes care of all of the vets after hour emergencies, which was a new emergency vet at the same clinic, and he said it was.... and that if he didn't take it out that night, she could die - so $2,000 later after the surgery, he said the uterus was intact, and wasn't as bad as he thought, and didn't rupture or spread to the bloodstream - I still don't know who was right.... because she's still not any better. 

I live in Kalamazoo, Michigan - 

Did I confuse you more? It's so hard to keep it all straight....even for me....


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

I think you did the right thing in having the uterus removed. But I would take her to the vet sooner than Thursday (if she's not eating, etc) and have them do a screen of her kidneys. If there is an infection there, it needs to be addressed quickly.

And I do think she needs to be on antibiotics. If you think the keflex was messing her stomach up (it might if she wasn't eating), then she needs something else. 

I'm not familiar with the Kalamazoo area, but I hope somebody here can help. 

And I hope that breeders here can chip in here, or possibly rename the thread so they know to pop in with help? Pyometra seems to be a common risk when you have an intact female dog who is not being bred.

All my best and prayers. I'm so sorry you and your dog are going through this.


----------



## augsep14 (Sep 14, 2010)

THANKS! You know - it's really sad, because I was un-educated about a female dog... I didn't know the risks of pyometra, nor did anyone ever mention them to me. My golden is the first female dog I've ever owned.... If I had only known I could cause her harm but not having her spayed, I would have had her spayed long ago. I keep beating myself up over that, that's for sure, I keep thinking I've shortened her life because I was so stupid! She had to go through this surgery because of my stupidity......
I just wish all people who have female dogs of any kind knew about Pyometra... and how dangerous it truly is.


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

This almost sounds like a peritonitis... have either radiographs or an ultrasound been done?


----------



## Meggie'sMom (Dec 24, 2007)

I agree about getting her to a vet school, even if you don't specifically see oncology. Ask for a referral and if they refuse - find a new vet!!!


----------



## C's Mom (Dec 7, 2009)

augsep14 said:


> If I had only known I could cause her harm but not having her spayed, I would have had her spayed long ago. I keep beating myself up over that, that's for sure, I keep thinking I've shortened her life because I was so stupid! She had to go through this surgery because of my stupidity......
> I just wish all people who have female dogs of any kind knew about Pyometra... and how dangerous it truly is.


I am so sorry for you and your dog and hope that you are able to find a vet who will help her. 
I know how you feel about pyometra. I had a shih tzu who developed it and I took chunks out of myself with the guilt. I thought she was a goner but she lived to the age of 17.


----------



## Katie and Paddy's Mum (Mar 31, 2010)

Geez, I am sorry you're going through this. It does sound very upsetting.

I really have no experience with these kinds of symptoms. Having said that, you know your dog best ... and as Debles said you have to be her advocate. I would advise getting another vet right away. First off, you cannot work with a vet that brushes off your concerns as there is no longer trust. Second, you need fresh eyes - someone that can point you in the right direction or give you the appropriate referral to Michigan State as others has suggested.

I know sometimes it is not comfortable to push people, you just have to do it for your girl. She does sound like she is doing poorly and you need a proper diagnosis ... not contradictory ones. You need that for her and for you. You sound like you're very distressed (as I would be, too!)

Wishing you much luck. Just ask for what you want from your vets...but definitely seek that second opinion.

I am sure you will get much more targeted/symptom specific advice from others - I just wanted to chime in as well ... more to wish you luck than anything else 

Kim


----------



## jennybird (Aug 13, 2010)

Oh, I'm so sorry for what you are going through. I lost my sweet Chester of lymphoma earlier this year. His symptoms started with vomiting, loss of appetite, and just looking sad. However, he had enlarged lymph nodes, and his lymphocytes on his blood count were elevated (neutrophils are an indicator of infection, not cancer). He had a biopsy, which confirmed the lymphoma. I would definitely get another opinion, and be pushy if you have to, about getting to the bottom of it~you have to speak for him. You both will be in my prayers~


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

I'm so sorry you are going through this. I agree with everyone else--you need a second/third/fourth opinion if necessary, preferably at a specialty veterinary referral hospital to rule out some sort of secondary infection. 

Is she still vomiting? It's possible that if she is she may have dehydration (the pale gums). The excessive panting might cause it too.


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

Call Michigan State. You may need a referral but we didn't need one to go to either Colorado State or Kansas State for Selka.


----------



## dhafer (Sep 14, 2010)

Oh my. I can defintely understand what you are feeling!! Last night, my golden got really lathergic. Started breathing heavy, etc. She couldn't get up to walk outside. It took two people to carry out to the truck in a blanket. She was not responding well, not even to me. We got to the vet, and the labored breathing got worse. They took and x-ray and found an enlarged spleen; also found a tumor on her heart -- which would explain the sudden onset of the labored breathing. We got her to the vet in time to have a peaceful passing but she continued to go downhill within the hour and while we were there for about 45 minutes. My choice was to let her go peacefully or bring her back home to pass on her own trying to catch her breath. Obviously, we choose to let her go peacefully. 

Long and short, it was a sad decision, but one that we knew we had to make. And, it was the first time we have been through this with goldens, and probably won't be the last. 

I would recommend onto the American Association of Veternariy Medicine or Vetinary Colleges website (www.aavmc.org) and get a listing of the teaching clinics. They may be able to point you in the right direction, and/or perhaps give you some insight into current research for these diseases. Goldens are not the only breed prone to these symptoms, but they are most common in goldens -- at least from my own experience. 

Good luck. My heart goes out for you. I too am saddened by the loss of my Jessie, but I also know there was nothing I could do other than to let her go in peace and in love.


----------



## augsep14 (Sep 14, 2010)

I am so sorry for your loss of your Golden. It just brought tears to my eyes reading it, as I'm afraid that that may soon be me... with Princess. I dont want to lose her. I will try to call Michigan State tomorrow and see what I can find out. She does have pale gums. No she hasn't vomitted in over a week. She ate an entire can of canned dog food today which was a first and kept it down. But she's still very lethargic and panting... you can tell something just isn't right with her.
Yes, they did a chest xray on her, as well as an abdomen xray, and didn't see anything in either xray that alarmed them, except her heart seemed SMALL? 
The vet who did the pyometra surgery said when he had her opened up, everything he could see looked okay.. her stomach, her spleen, her intestines, etc.... he said sometimes you open a dog up and see white spotting everywhere which means cancer, and he didn't see any of that either...... So I don't know what's going on... I just don't.
Princess goes back to the vet on Thursday at 5:30 p.m., where they are going to do repeat blood work and xrays.... and then we go from there I guess.... but I will be trying to contact MSU in the meantime.....
I just keep having this sick feeling that she has cancer, like bone cancer or something...
Her WBC were 17.02 High
Her Mono was 2.18 High
Her Neu was 12.68 High
Her RBC was 4.93 Low
Her MCV was 78.6 High
Her Platelets were 719 High
Her Globulin was 4.6 High

I just feel like I"m going to have to say goodbye to a 3rd dog in less than a years time... and I'm just sick to my stomach.


----------



## augsep14 (Sep 14, 2010)

Well, UPDATE... I took her back into my vet on Wednesday morning. She had white gums when I woke up. Her CBC showed better than it did the first time around. They couldn't figure out what it was. I got desperate, and contacted a pet psychic. The pet psychic told me to look at the heart, it was the heart... my vet said her heart sounded good, she wasn't coughing.... but she'd do it. Sure enough, this is what it says... There is a soft rounded soft tissue opacity superimposed over the cranial margin of the heart. There is a soft tissue opacity in the area of the main pulmonary artery on the DV image. There is a mild deviation of the trachea. Conclusion: Suspect enlargement of the main pulmonary artery or a heart based mass as the cause for the soft tissue opacity along the left cranial aspect of the heart. 

So basically, it's probably a heart based tumor.

The soonest they could get me into Michigan State was Monday at 2:00 p.m. I just hope my little girl makes it until then. I'm just so heartbroken.

I feel like the "emergency surgery" was unncessary. I've already spent over $3,000 and I haven't even made it to Michigan State yet. 

I'm thinking they will tell me it's a tumor - and there is nothing they can do.

My poor little girl just lays on her bed and sleeps, and when she's awake, she pants.... won't eat or play.... it's just so sad. 

Has anyone here had a dog that had a heart based tumor?
What were the symptoms?
How long did your baby live?


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*augsep*

augsep

I am so sorry to hear about your little girl.
I will keep her and you in my prayers.

Perhaps someone else has had a dog with a heart based tumor that can offer some help.

Did they have a name for it?


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

I am so sorry to hear this. My prayers are with you.

Did the vet mention which side of the heart the tumor is on? Is it on the right side? Was the word "hemangiosarcoma" mentioned? The reason why I ask is some forms of hemangiosarcoma originate in the heart, not the spleen. Here is a good article link to a description of hemangiosarcoma: http://www.grca.org/pdf/health/hemangio.pdf


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

This is so sad. I am really sorry, and I hope your girl gets steak and kisses. Hemangiosarcoma is really a cancer of the Epithelial(sp?) cells that are the lining of the blood vessels, which is why it is so darn hard to treat. My vet calls it the "golden retriever cancer", and I have lost two dear goldens to it. The only consolation is that it is not painful-but it is beyond heart-wrenching to say goodbye to these bright spirits, especially before their natural time.


----------



## Claire's Friend (Feb 26, 2007)

I just lost my JOY to this in June. We found the tumor by accident. We took her to UC Davis, they could do nothing. She lived 17 days . I am so very, very sorry.


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

I am so sorry that you got this diagnosis of your sweet girl. Cherish every minute you have with her. Never doubt the decisions you made with her or if the original surgery was wrong or right. That type of tumor is very hard to detect and from what I have read with other goldens having it, it was lots of tests and took awhile to find. My heart goes out to you. I know how hard it is to lose several pets in one year. I lost 1 golden, 1 yorkie and 1 cat in one year and all while my husband was overseas. It was so hard going thru it alone in a new city. We are here for you so please stick around and we can help now and later. ((((HUGS)))) Give her lots of kisses from me.


----------



## augsep14 (Sep 14, 2010)

All she does is sleep right now. I tried to buy her burgers, chicken, steak. She won't eat. She just wants to sleep. When she's awake, all she does is pant..... I am just heartbroken... and sick to my stomach.

Again, I go to michigan state on Monday - to see the cardiologist to confirm what it is... it's on the left side of the heart.....

I dont understand the whole heart based tumor thing, and the vets didn't give me a name for it... they said they "suspected" - and that's why they are sending me to Michigan State on Monday.

If my girl makes it to Monday.....

She's just such a good dog.... (as all our goldens are right?) It's almost like she's human, and sometimes I wish she could just tell me what's wrong.

I just feel so bad for her. I feel like I harmed her more by taking her for walks when she was struggling to get around the block. I didn't think something was pushing on her heart, I just thought she needed more excercise like ME... I just feel like I made things worse by exercising her too much, making her play ball more when she would lay down and be tired, I'd say COME ON, get up... lets play more... I just didn't know! If I had known, I would have let her rest and sleep all the time.... 

I just need to have the cardiologist tell me for sure what it is.... before I can believe it. I know in my heart it's bad news, but I need the expert to tell me for sure. Does that make sense????

I keep saying - well, maybe it's heart worms??? That's a test they haven't run on her, and I forgot to give her, her heartworm pills twice this year... One in June, and one in July - she got sick suddenly in August.... so I'm thinking - maybe it's heartworms.... but both vets said NAH, she tested negative in March.

But I keep thinking MAYBE she was infected and it didn't show up in March??? 

I know, I'm just "fishing" for false hope...

I know none of you out there know me, but I could really use some prayers sent my way - and Princesses way too... I know she's just a dog, but she's my baby. You all know... they are like our children, and I"m just sick about it.... and hurting so badly.....

And I want to spend quality time with her, but all she wants to do is sleep.


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

augsep14 said:


> Well, UPDATE... I took her back into my vet on Wednesday morning. She had white gums when I woke up. Her CBC showed better than it did the first time around. They couldn't figure out what it was. I got desperate, and contacted a pet psychic. The pet psychic told me to look at the heart, it was the heart... my vet said her heart sounded good, she wasn't coughing.... but she'd do it. Sure enough, this is what it says... There is a soft rounded soft tissue opacity superimposed over the cranial margin of the heart. There is a soft tissue opacity in the area of the main pulmonary artery on the DV image. There is a mild deviation of the trachea. Conclusion: Suspect enlargement of the main pulmonary artery or a heart based mass as the cause for the soft tissue opacity along the left cranial aspect of the heart.
> 
> So basically, it's probably a heart based tumor.
> 
> ...


Hemangiosarcoma is the likely diagnosis. I am so sorry.


----------



## Elisabeth Kazup (Aug 23, 2008)

My prayers are with you. I know it doesn't help but I am in tears for you and your precious girl. God be with you this weekend.


----------



## Claire's Friend (Feb 26, 2007)

Checking in to see how things are going????


----------



## Elisabeth Kazup (Aug 23, 2008)

Any news? We're all still praying for you.


----------



## augsep14 (Sep 14, 2010)

Oh boy, do I have news.... MSU didn't find anything on her heart. Ran tests and said she had something going on inside, and they needed to go in and fix it. Well, another grand later... they wanted another 4,000 to do the surgery. I brought her home. Took her back to the Board Certified Surgeon at the Emergency Clinic who I was told I could trust... to do the surgery. The office manager who would never return my calls I finally got ahold of. She said bring her in, they'd go in and figure things out. So they did. They opened her up and she was a complete mess. Her intestines were stuck to her incision site. Her ovarian pedicules had huge puss pockets bigger than her fists. Her stomach was attached to the intestines, and the intestines were attached to the uterine stump and she was just a complete mess. But the surgeon says she doesn't know how this all happened. SHE DOES, SHE JUST WONT GO AGAINST A COLLEAUGUE. Anyhow - I finally have my dog home, she's wheezing, Won't move - eat, or drink. The office manager today told me they wouldn't charge me the $1,500 that the surgery to fix the first botched surgery cost me yesterday... only if I signed a release form which says this:

Well, here's where I need help..... They said they will take away the $1,475.96 that I still owe - although I've already given them $1,500 anyways -
they already have that money in their pockets. But they are willing to take away the rest that I owe them if I sign a release form.

This is what the release form says:

I, owner of Princess - of address - and being over the age of eighteen years, for and in consideration of the sum of 1, 475.96 , lawful money of the USA to me in hand paid, the receipt whereof is hereby acknowledged, have remised, released and forever discharged and by these presents do for myself, my heirs, executors, administrators, successors, and assigns, remise and release and forever discharge the Animal Hospital and Dr. so and so, Dr. so and so, and Dr. so and so, and it's successors and assigns, and or his her or their associates, heirs, executors, and administrators and all other persons, firms or corporations of and from any and every claim, demand, right or cause of action, of whatsoever kind of nature, by reason of personal injuries, illness, disease or damage to property sustained by me as the result of a certain accident, casualty, or event which occurred on or about the 26th day of August, 2010, in the City of Kalmazoo, State of Michigan.

As a further consideration for the making of said settlement and payment it is expressly warranted and agreed:



That no promise or agreement not herein expressed has been made to me, and in executing this release I am not relying upon any statement or representation made to me by the party or parties released hereby or by anyone who has acted for them or on their behalf, but I am relying solely upon my own judgement;


That I understand fully that this is a final disposition of the disputes both as to the legal liability for said accident, casualty or event and as to the nature and extent of the injury, illness, disease and or damage which I have sustained, and this full and final settlement thereof shall never be treated as an admission of liability at any time or in any manner whatsoever;


That I understand fully this this compromise settlement is mutual, final and binding upon all of the parties hereto regardless of whether too much or too little has been paid;


That this release is expressly intended to cover and include all claims, serveral or otherwsie, past present or future, which can or may ever be asserted as heirs, or otherwise, as the result of injuries, illness, disease or damage as aforesaid or the effects or consequences thereof;


That this full and final release is intended to cover any and all future injuries, illness or disease, not known to either party hereto but which may later develop or be discovered, including the effects of consequences thereof and including all causes of action therefore;


That the undersigned will indemnify and save harmless the party or parties released hereby from any and every claim or deman of every kind or character which may ever be asserted by reason of said injuries, illness or disease or the effects or consequences thereof.
IN WITNESS WHEREOF, I have hereunto set my hand and seal the 23 day of September, in the Year two thousand ten.
Any person who knowingly and with intent to defraud any insurance company or other person files a statement of claim containing any materially false information, or conceals for the purpose of misleading, information concerning any fact material thereto, commits a fraudulent insurance act, which is a crime.

So this Emergency Vet Hospital botched the first surgery and instead of fixing it and leaving it at that, they are saying the only way they won't charge me is if I sign this above release form... my dog may still die... and they want me to sign this form????


I've spent over 5 grand total, lost wages from work for countless days off of work, and they have the nerve to ask me to pay more money to them, or sign this waiver.


IN FACT - when I went to pick up my dog tonight, the 3 girls working the front desk wouldn't even let me SEE my dog until I signed this form. They called the office manager on her cell phone who told me I couldn't have my dog until I signed the form... that the owner (her boss) said so....
I told her I didn't feel comfortable signing it until I let someone else look it over. She told me to bring it back by noon tomorrow....


I still don't know what to do - my poor dog may still die.... they say she's wheezing from the trach tube she had down her throat? Well, she wasn't wheezing from the FIRST surgery from a Trach tube?


I dont know what to do....


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

That is blackmail. Just completely wrong. I am alittle confused, is she home with you or still at the hospital? If she is home then I would contact an attorney and tell them that you will also be contacting the media about their screwup. We have a news channel here that has a Ken on your side person that will do stories where people feel they are ripped off and work to get thier money back or bills taken care of. Those people are crazy to try and charge you extra for their screw up.


----------



## augsep14 (Sep 14, 2010)

She's home with me... she's wheezing and breathing noisy.
They tried to keep me from taking her home.... 
she wont eat - won't drink....
I'm so afraid she will not be with me much longer.
Her insides are TORN UP.... she keeps puking in her mouth.... the little bit of water she is drinking...
I'm so tired of seeing her suffer due to their mess up....


----------



## augsep14 (Sep 14, 2010)

I wish I knew how to post video or pictures for you guys to see... it's just awful.
I need more prayers that she pulls through.... please... I'm desperate....


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

I would try alittle bit of water on her gums or maybe a little syringe to put alittle moisture in her mouth. Not alot just a small amount. My heart goes out to you in what you are going thru. I wish I could tell you what to do or to help you. Praying very hard for her and you.


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

I am so sorry you are going through this. My thoughts and prayers are with you both. This is just so sick and tragic. 

Can you contact an attorney who can help you through this from the legal/financial perspective? I would also contact the state licensing agency to file a complaint against some of these veterinarians. In the meantime, continue to take videos and photos and keep everything for evidence. 

If you can use a syringe (without the needle) to give her some hydration it might help her. It sounds like she needs some IV fluids and antibiotics.


----------



## lucysmum (Sep 2, 2010)

Oh My God... your poor Princess.

I am so angry reading about what they have done to your poor girl.

I am praying and praying that she will be alright.

Love and Kisses to you and Princess xx


----------



## Claire's Friend (Feb 26, 2007)

Checking in to see how she's doing. I am so sorry you all are going through this.


----------



## augsep14 (Sep 14, 2010)

I got her to eat a few pieces of turkey meat - and that was it. She's drinking a little. But her stomach is gurgling and she keeps puking in her mouth - if that makes sense. Her gums are still pale - 
She's on Ciprofloxin 1000 mg a day
Flagyl 1000 mg a day
and Acetametaphin with Codeine 30 mg 3 x daily but it's not helping her pain.
She's miserable.
I also found out that my dogs face was face down in a water bowl at the ER hospital and no one cared, so she was inhaling water....
I also found out she pooped all over herself and no one bothered to clean her up, until right before I came which is why her fur was wet...
they have treated me dog like a piece of garbage..
and have treated me the same way.
I never threatened these people with a lawsuit, or asked for any reimbursement. All I've asked if for them to fix my dog....
And they back me into a corner, and keep my dog hostage and try to force me to sign a release form....
I'm just sick and angry and exhausted and my poor dog is in SO MUCH PAIN....


----------



## dhafer (Sep 14, 2010)

OMG! I think you should contact the American Association of Vetenairy Medicine. If this were a human.... malpractice, malpractice, malpractice. That is unbelievable and there is NO excuse for this to go on that long. These people should have sent you to the specialists. Waiver or no waiver, it sounds to me like malpractice. 

If you have any charges on a credit card, dispute them now. You have the medical records to back it up. What is the worst that can happen, besides the fact that you could still loose your puppy? That would be that they try to sue you. I wonder if you could provide that they "knowingly" did this by not doing anything. 

Makes me wonder now how many other goldens had similar situations but was misdiagnosed!! 

American Veterinary Medical Association
AAVSB.org


----------



## dhafer (Sep 14, 2010)

Here's another link you can try -- this is the state boards that issue licenses for vets. You may not find much on the website, but definitely worth a call. 

AAVSB.org - Login


----------



## augsep14 (Sep 14, 2010)

NOT GOOD NEWS. 
Regular vet did a cbc - wbc count is up - rbc is down. She's lost 5 more pounds... she's not eating - 
Did a tap of her belly - got blood back - spun it down, full of wbc - 
She's now been diagnosed with peritonitis - 
without MORE surgery she will most likely die.
I dont have anymore money to spend.
My husband is angry at me for spending so much money already.
He wont even talk to me.
I feel so alone...
My dog is so sick.
I may have to put her to sleep.

As for the credit card, they said I can only dispute if it was an illegal charge....

I am just so sick to my stomach.

My dog is going to die. ;0( And these people are murderers!

They hacked her up... they either knicked her intestines or her bowel during surgeyr. They did a gastropexy on her, without my permission, but put in their notes that I approved them to do it.
They've changed their records.
In fact, the records say that now it wasn't an emergency surgery, it 
was an exploratory surgery.
Lie after lie.
Their word against mine.
And I'm going to have a dead dog....

I just dont know what to do, no one to turn to.

I feel so alone. And how long do I let my poor dog suffer?

If I would have listened to my gut in the first place, I wouldn't have let them do surgery on her... they hacked her up and have killed her....


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

Oh I am so sorry!!!! This is horrendous and I don't know what to tell you. I am praying for you and your dear pup. I would for sure contact the Vet Medical Association and report them.
I am so very sorry about your golden and wish I had some advice or money. I am sure you are just devastated.


----------



## amy22 (May 11, 2008)

I am so very sorry......


----------



## dhafer (Sep 14, 2010)

Oh, I am SO sorry. I think you have to do what is right for your puppy. I know how difficult it is and the first golden we had only lived for 2 years. Went through $5k-$6k worth of surgies and lost her anyway. 

As far as the credit card, you have the right as a consumer to dispute any charge your feel you were over charged for. It's just about how your categorize it. Simply tell the credit card company that you have been in contact with the merchant and am disputing the charges. Because you requested that, the credit card company is required to give you a conditional credit. Then, unfortunately, on top of everything else, you will need to state your reasons for the dispute to the merchant in writing. Copy your credit card company as well. They cannot make you pay until an agreement is made between you and the merchant based on the "services" you received. Clearly, you did not receive the services you signed up for in the first place. It may take a couple of trys, but don't give up. Remember, above all else, you have every right to question what anyone sends you a bill for and certainly have every right to question was is place on your credit card. The bank may also tell you they cannot issue a conditional credit until the merchant agrees. Ask for a supervisor and let them know you are not getting the services promised by this merchant and would like to a conditional credit until that is done. 

Hang in there. I know it's tough.


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

This is an unbelieveably cruel situation. I would contact an attorney, and the media. I thought it sounded like a peritonitis, but the treatment they you and this poor dog received is criminal... I am so sorry you are going through this.


----------



## GabeBabe (Oct 1, 2010)

This is the hotline number for the michigan golden retriever rescue 
1-248-988-0154. Perhaps they would know whom to refer you to if you need a vet reference

Food ideas:

Pedalyte is good to add electrolites to the body. Even gatoraide. 

Honey is good if a dog is in stress or shock or as an emergency pick me up.

Tripe they never seem to refuse (Solid gold or tripett)

Sometimes baby food meat works


----------



## augsep14 (Sep 14, 2010)

An update...... Sorry I haven't been on .....

Things got worse over here in my world... Last Thursday when I posted about the CBC and the fluid in her abdomen.... the next day I planned to make phone calls to attorneys and other vets to look for help. BUT INSTEAD, my dad who is 68 years old calls me and tells me he's not feeling good and asks if I can drive him to the Dr. as he lives alone. So I head over, with my sick child who is also home with me - and dad suffers a heart attack.... Ambulance takes my dad to the hospital - they do surgery, but we find out dad's heart is too weak and isn't pumping enough blood and there is nothing they can do for him. We're told he has less than 6 months to live.... So I haven't had much time to spend with Princess as I've been with dad... And to top it off, on my way to the hospital to see my dad as the ambulance took him - I received a phone call from the vet owner of the animal hospital, and he personally threatened me with a lawsuit. Told me if I didn't bring back the SIGNED release from saying I won't sue them, he would come after me for the cost of the second surgery. The surgery that I was told wouldn't cost me a dime... the second surgery that wouldn't have had to be performed had they not performed a gastropexy on my dog without permission... a surgery that was not necessary or approved by me, the dogs owner... a surgery that knicked my dogs bowels/intestines.... he said he's the owner and he makes those decisions, not his office manager... I asked him how much that second surgery would be, and he said, Oh, I dont know - but I'll figure it out..... He then told me that they dont do charity work, and asked if I paid my mortgage?? The things he was saying to me were terrible! He told me I should take my dog to MSU from now on, as no one in this town does work for free. He also told me it wasn't their fault my dog had a suture reaction.... I said, a dog doesn't get ecoli, strep, staph and enterococci from a suture reaction... He told me he would be waiting for my call on when I planned to bring that signed form into him.
I dont have the time to deal with this man..... I have to take care of my dying father now.... 
I dont have time to fight with him, or fight for the over five grand I've put into my dog...
If these people wouldn't have played god with my dog and performed a procedure they were not authorized to perform, this would have never happened!!! They basically used my dog as an experiment... and now I'm paying the price, as is my dog.....
Anyhow - this past week - I took her back in for more blood tests....
Her WBC is down, but it's a little too low.... she is anemic..... but all the other blood work they said looked okay.. which is a good thing according to my vet. And she is eating a "little" on her own, without me having to force feed her..... so that's promising.
But she's still panting all the time, and exhausted.....
She's still on 1000 mg of CIPROFLOXACIN daily - but that's it......
Oh, and Pepcid, 20 mg a day....
I dont know that she will ever be the same again... as they've hacked her insides up...
I just could really use some prayers... and I already know I have to say goodbye to my dad, I dont want to have to say goodbye to my dog too, so I really hope and pray she pulls thru for me... as we all know how our dogs listen to us and give us unconditional love, and I really need that right now... as I'm really having a tough time with knowing I have to say goodbye to my father...
And for all I know - I may receive court papers in the mail soon from this owner of the vet clinic.....
I honestly odnt know if he's trying to scare me or not.... if dad hadn't have had a heart attack, I would be fighting this guy tooth and nail, but I just dont have the strength to fight right now...I'm just exhausted, physically and mentally.
Thanks everyone for the prayers, and well wishes, and thoughts....
I appreciate it very much!


----------



## augsep14 (Sep 14, 2010)

Oh, and she lost 8 more pounds....
but it's like she knows I need her, and she's fighting - fighting hard!!!!!
I obviously haven't done a second surgery and she's still here with me, so I pray pray PRAY that she hangs on for me....


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

I am so sorry that the owner of the clinic is being such an ass. Will keep your father and Princess in my prayers. And of course you in my prayers for strength to get thru this. My heart goes out to you.


----------



## GoldensGirl (Aug 2, 2010)

I'm so sorry that you are going through all of this. 

I live near Washington, D.C., and there are resources here that help in situations like this... radio stations and newspapers that do investigations when people complain about business ripping them off. Fairly often they are able to get businesses to shape up. Is there anything similar where you are? That is, when/if you have time and energy to fight the awful vet who is responsible.

By the way, I just learned that ciprofloxacin is NOT FDA approved for use in dogs (Ciprofloxacin: Antibiotic For Dogs And Cats - 1800PetMeds). I'm severely allergic to it, myself. I wonder if it could be causing some of the symptoms you're still seeing.

Holding you, your father, and your Princess in my thoughts and prayers,
Lucy


----------



## amy22 (May 11, 2008)

I am praying for you. I am so so sorry to hear about your Dad. This is such a hard time for you so please know that I am here for you, we all are. 
I am so sorry that the vet is being such a JERK..how dare he??? Hang in there.
Do you have any friends that are attorneys? Maybe you could ask then for some advice.
Anyway, I pray thatyou, your Dad and Princess are ok. Just take it one day at a time...one minute at a time if you have to.


----------



## Cathy's Gunner (Dec 4, 2008)

Hoping that you get some help from friends or a lawyer. My thoughts and prayers are with you. I'm sorry you are going through such a rough time. Hugs from Gunner and me.


----------



## GoldensGirl (Aug 2, 2010)

*Prayers are needed*

Bumping up. With prayers in abundance.


----------



## tessalover (Nov 29, 2009)

I can't really help you here, but I just want to say I'm praying for your girl! I understand how you feel worry about your girl. We actually are going through pyometre right now, my baby Tessa just had her surgery yesturday, Anyways, my prayers are with you and your girl!


----------



## GoldensGirl (Aug 2, 2010)

Bumping up.


----------



## augsep14 (Sep 14, 2010)

*Thanks guys!*

Things have been rough - I'm physically and mentally exhausted. Princess still just laying around sleeping. Yes, I've gotten some more phone calls, but I haven't answered and he hasn't left messages. I dont have time to deal with him. I have a father who needs me, and I dont have family here to help with him. It's all on me. He's alone - lives alone - and he's home from the hospital, but refuses help from the outside. So after I work all day, I go to his house, get him dinner, take care of things at his house, come home at 10 p.m., my kids are already in bed - do things that need to be done at home, and go to bed around 2 a.m. get up at 6 a.m. and start the whole process over again.
Princess is eating a little on her own - every day - I'm not having to force feed her anymore - but her stomach is so filled with air/fluid - not sure which.... she sleeps all the time... her stools are mushy and dark in color... she's supposed to get another WBC in another week but I can't put her thru another surgery. She's still with me though - so she's definitely a fighter... and the prayers from everyone I'm sure has contributed to her still being here...
As for friends - no, I dont have friends helping... nope, no family friend for an attorney - no one to help around here. I do have friends, but they are all busy... I'm sure if I asked for help - they'd give it to me, but I hate asking for help.... 
I'm managing - I always do - I'm hanging in there - I'm just exhausted, as I said physically and mentally.
So all the prayers do help... if they didn't, I wouldn't be able to handle all that's been dealt to me these past few months...
Also - 
Question - does anyone know????
My regular vet said that the owner of the vet called her, and asked for my dog's records, and she sent them to him. She didn't have my permission - isn't there like a HIPPA law for dogs?
Or can vets just send info back and forth to each other without the owners permission?
Well, I guess that's kinda a stupid question huh, since the vet at the Emergency Animal Clinic did a gastropexy on my dog without permission or consent to do so. He did it as a "favor", and didn't charge me for it.... how freaking convenient..... Can you see that happening with an adult? Oh, I went in to remove a tumor out of your stomach and while I was in there, I removed your kidneys just so they wouldn't cause you problems in the future? 
I mean, REALLY, who does that??????
And now my vet who I trusted has shared my dogs medical info with the man who is threatening to SUE ME...
I just dont know who to trust anymore... it's like all the vets in this town are connected somehow to one another.
I mean, if you call a vet around here, the answering machine will say if this is after hours, please call...... and they give the name and # of the Emergency Vet, because as I told everyone - this is the ONLY ER in our entire area.... unless you drive an hour or two to MSU....
IF you guys were in my position, what would you do???


----------

